

Ask HN: What's the replacement for RSS? - wwwtyro

I've seen mentioned several times that RSS is obviated technology, but I have yet to read about what it's been replaced with. What is it?
======
slater
IMHO, it's not the technology that's the problem - RSS is excellent for what
it does. Or at least, for what it's used for. The disconnect happens at the
worst place - subscribing. Browsers don't really support it (see Chrome's feed
button removal, and now you have to get an add-on from the Chrome store to
reinstate that functionality), few outside of geeky/nerdy circles even know
about RSS, and that's why everyone thinks they have to replace RSS with
something else.

See also the circular "E-mail needs to be fixed" non-problem.

------
27182818284
Twitter.

I'm not kidding. I don't understand why this is overlooked so much.

~~~
ChrisClark
Can Twitter give me a full list of only headlines that link directly to the
article? Not in any of the current clients.

Ok, I could write a new client that does that, and be limited by Twitter's
API, to be cut off at any point.

And even if I had an information dense client I wrote for myself, does every
website automatically post every article of theirs, headline only to Twitter,
and refrain from any other postings or comments? Can't force them to do that.

Twitter is not a good replacement for a lot of the RSS use cases.

~~~
AznHisoka
It's definitely not. RSS is great because nobody owns it. I can pull feeds
from whatever websites I want. Don't need to worry about rate-limited (ie
Twitter), or being banned by some algorithm (ie Google)

------
benologist
I think there is an argument that it doesn't need replacing, if it had some
greater value it wouldn't be fading away.

------
ibudiallo
I don't think RSS has been replaced, or is being replaced. All you need is a
good good parser.

